# which fixed blade do you like?



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am looking to try a new broadhead this year. I have shot muzzy since I started hunting but have been looking into others for this year. I am most likely going to be hunting deer, elk and maybe antelope (depending on what I draw) I dont have much experience with anything but muzzy. what fixed broadheads do you guys like and why?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Wacem's! fly like darts (matching my field point accuracy) and extremely sharp. I'v seen lots of elk die at the hands of a wac'em


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the muzzy's at all. The past few years I have been using the Montec G5's and they have performed well.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I use Montec G5's as well. They are incredibly tough and can punch through bone pretty well. I have had good success with them.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have shot g5 broad heads and I like them. but the only down fall was the blades would break easy even just hitting soft dirt. So I switched back to muzzy to the x-3 and been very happy with them. I have shot them for the five season and I wont be shooting any other heads any time soon.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I shoot the grim reaper expandables, but I know they make a fixed blade called the Hades

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2821411767/grim-reaper-hades-fixed-blade-broadhead-pack-of-3

Grim reaper also offers a hybrid broadhead that I am considering trying out.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Grim-Reaper-Hybrid-Broadhead/1832505.uts?searchPath=%2Fbrowse.cmd%3FcategoryId%3D734095080%26CQ_search%3Dgrim%252520reaper%252520hades%26CQ_st%3Db


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Muzzy MX-3 and I will never change from them!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

My choice for over 50 years Bear Razors, with or without the bleeder insert.Punched into a bunch of trees, Get a small file couple a strokes and most of the time ready to go.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Slick Trick. They've been great broadheads


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I've killed a few dozen deer and a few hogs with Muzzy 125 gr 3 blade heads. Don't see a reason to change.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Had 2 bad failures with grim reapers... back to Muzzy 4 blade heads for me.


-DallanC


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

You'll get a bunch of different answers and none are wrong


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Killed a bear with a Muzzy. Killed deer elk and hogs with a variety of other heads. Killed a couple of antelope with Magnus Buzz Cutts. Currently shooting Buzz Cutts for everything.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have always shot the mechanicals. So this is interesting.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

This year I am switching from 100 gr MX3 to a 125 gr Montec just to try it out.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

Another thumbs up for Slick Tricks. Magnum 4 blade.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Had 2 bad failures with grim reapers... back to Muzzy 4 blade heads for me.
> 
> -DallanC


What happened with the grim reapers?

I'll be trying out the 125 grain slick trick viper tricks this year.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Montec G5. Can't believe the exit wounds we made with them. They knock deer out and are sharp and durable. The back edges are sharp so every contact point is a razor.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> What happened with the grim reapers?
> 
> I'll be trying out the 125 grain slick trick viper tricks this year.


Yeah i have had great reviews with my grim reapers... curious on this as well...


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

Slick Tricks here as well.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

*Trophy Taker Shuttle*

I changed from 100 gr. Muzzy MX-3s to 125 gr. Trophy Taker Shuttle broad-heads. I decided to bump my total arrow weight and front-of-center up a bit this year. I don't know how to describe the blade's curve - a reverse or concave? This broad-head (for me) was a beefy, fixed-blade, and what I was really wanting - it does fly just like my field points. I felt they weren't as sharp as I like so honed them a bit. Last season, after a complete pass-through, my spike ran 50 yards and piled up so I'll be using them again.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I've been shooting the G5 Montec and nap Hellrazor lately. Awesome cut on contract tip for my slightly lower poundage of 60 lbs these days.

Just had a perfect double lung heart pass through on an 87 lbs boar in Texas with a montec and was well pleased to see the broad head buried 6" deep in the dirt behind where the pig was standing.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Had 2 bad failures with grim reapers... back to Muzzy 4 blade heads for me.
> 
> -DallanC


I have had the same experience with grim reapers. I have some friends that like them but i have never been impressed by the results even when game is recovered

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> What happened with the grim reapers?
> 
> I'll be trying out the 125 grain slick trick viper tricks this year.


Sheared blades off one head, other head didn't deploy. Dam lucky in both cases I got the animals

-DallanC


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Another vote for Slick Tricks (I shoot Standard 100 grains). I've killed a mule deer and a black bear with them. Both were complete pass throughs. The deer went 25 yards, the bear went 40. 

I don't know how much difference it makes, but I'm sold on the 4th blade providing more cutting surface and the fact that they only cut on two planes (instead of three like a traditional 3-blade head), which provides better penetration.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

Magnus Stinger we use two blade for elk and just but bleeders in for bear and deer. Easy to sharpen, fly great, and the two factors that stand out above other heads is #1 penetration and #2 best warranty I've seen. You can send them pieces of a head and they will replace it.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info I have narrowed it down to the slick tricks or the wac ems. I think I will shoot them throughout the summer and decide which shoots better out of my setup


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

I shot slick tricks last year. Didn't get to shoot at any deer but the mountain lion didn't like them at all. They seemed to fly pretty good


----------



## paddlehead (May 30, 2014)

Wac'em all the way. Fly EXACTLY like field tips. Strong, sharp and you can replace the blades easily.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a friend who shot the grim reapers for a couple of years. 
I told him to switch razors or I was done hunting with him. 
Got tired of trying to find his animals. 
This year his 6 x 6 bull went maybe 50 yards after he shot it.


----------

